# Hocus Pocus - The Sanderson Sisters



## booswife02

This thread is for all things Hocus Pocus related.


----------



## booswife02

This is the black flame candle I have from eBay. Would be easy enough to make on your own though.


----------



## booswife02

These are the potion labels I got from etsy for $4!


----------



## booswife02

These are my inspirations for signs that I have made. I don't have pics of mine yet but when I get them I'll post pics.


----------



## booswife02

Here's my wreath for the front door


----------



## booswife02

Sorry for the double post. I'm not sure what happened


----------



## DarkhavenManor

Is the black flame candle an actual candle or is it electric?


----------



## printersdevil

Love everything, booswife. I have to have those labels. Pretty wreath too. I actually looked at that candle and thought about buying it. I thnk you told me that it is a battery one?????


----------



## printersdevil

This is the Sarah Sanderson costume that I bought yesterday on eBay It has the corset, dress, a sweater, cloak and the boots.








I also picked up a couple of cheap junior size costumes just for the corset look mostly. I hope to make them into dresses for the other two by adding a skirt. Plaid for Mary and green for Winifred. Then I need cloaks for them. I have plenty of boots--tall and short ones. I hope this works.














I need to get busy on some signs and I would just die for a spell book, but not sure I can make anything like that.


----------



## Saki.Girl

love everything so far


----------



## booswife02

DarkhavenManor said:


> Is the black flame candle an actual candle or is it electric?


It's an actual candle with the top carved out and a battery operated tea light inside. Very clever. It's a regular tea light with a black stripe painted in the center so it still glows


----------



## booswife02

Printer I'm going to attempt a book from one of the YouTube videos. Just not doing it anytime soon. Gonna work on the girls first. Maybe we can find plaid skirts at goodwill or thrift stores. I'm keeping an eye out on eBay for capes. 
You made smart buys with your costumes. I think that will be the most expensive part.


----------



## printersdevil

I'd like the name of the etsy shop where you got the labels. THey are cool.


----------



## booswife02

I sent it to you on Pinterest a few days ago Printer. It's bedlam supply company. I've gotten lots of things from there. Her shipping is slow but she has nice quality items. They are all stickers


----------



## booswife02

https://www.etsy.com/listing/203064230/hocus-pocus-inspired-sticker-label

Here you go


----------



## printersdevil

Thanks, boo, I ordered them and some other to use on some current projects. I also took a plunge and bought some colored ink for the printer. I have been just going to Kinkos to print things in color.

I spent a couple of hours this afternoon in two Goodwills, Salvation Army and another thrift shop just going up and down aisles looking for clothing. I think the clerks thought I was nuts. I may shift gears and go with capes/cloaks later, but I am trying to get this all worked out in my head. I was not planning to do these, but got so caught up in the great idea and watched the movie again this week. lol 
The second costume that I ordered for cheap from eBay came today. It is the green and purple one that I bought with Winifred in mind. Again, it is small---a junior size, but does have a corset which is what I wanted/needed. It is also short, but I plan to add a skirt for length. I found a cool lime green jacket that has fringe on the front at GW. It was new and they had a couple. I paid too much at $6 for it, but I didn't want to regret not getting it later. lol Here is the photo of the green and purple short Hocus Pocus witch dress I bought. I put a purple sundress of mine under it to see what a skirt would look like. I think it is doable.






And here is one with the lime jacket I got today. It will still need either a cloak or some kind of extension on this, but it does have a Winifred sass to it.






The colors of the lime look off, but they really are nice together.


I think I also have some of those window sheers in lime green that can be used to add to the bottom of it to make it flow. I am going to try to cut ut the sleeves (or not) and make it into a whispy looking long cape/coat. At least that is the plan. Or I might use it as a layer of clothes over the corset and use the lime sheet for a cloak/cape. Gonna play with it for a few days. I don't sew, so will be using that iron on stuff. Edited to add that I put the purple dress under it for a skirt.

Still waiting on the costume for Sarah to come in. Everything else I ordered is here and it is coming USPS so will be at least Tuesday now.

I also found a pretty cool red jacket with an attached vest that sort of looks corset-ish. Well, at least in my mind. I am going to try to use it.
Here is a photo of it.







Here it is with a black velvety skirt too.






And also the red with black shawl. It was hard to drape it around, since I didn't have much room with all my Halloween junk everywhere. I really think this will work for a cloak for her.This final picture shows a purple satin robe like kimono that I found and bought. THe Sarah costume that I bought has a cloak, but I was just trying to see if a robe would work. I think it would with the sides split and the edges sewed under. I like the look of the satiny material. It gives it some brightness.








At the same GW I found two full length curtain panels in a red or dark reddish material that I can use (hopefully) for a cape/cloak. I also found a black skirt for Mary to go with it. I may add some fringe or something. I looked and looked for a plaid skirt, but didn't see anything that I liked. So I decided to quit being so literal and went with the black one.Then I forgot that I had gotten the red curtains and at another place found a cape type poncho that is red and has a black print to it ad bought it. LOL

I am such a dork!!

So hopefully I have clothes for the Sanderson girls. Now I need a blonde mani head for Sarah. 

Pictures to be added later tonight. I might get shot if I spread out all this stuff and took pictures before Jim hits the bed. LOL What happens in thrift stores stays in thrift stores! After all he got the expensive ticket last week. So I am due a spending spree. lol

Gotta get busy on making some signs---but that will be my weakness.

I still don't know why my photos are sideways. THey are showing upright and I was holding the phone the right way. I wonder if it is a Wndows 8.1 thing?


----------



## booswife02

Haha....true wait til he's in the bed. When Will is home I leave half of my bags in the car and wait for him to go to work to bring them in. Haha.....


----------



## booswife02

I'm working on my potion jars and have no idea what to use for dead mans toes I could make clay ones but that seems like a lot of work.


----------



## printersdevil

Would pork rinds work? I need to think about this.


----------



## a_granger

booswife02 said:


> I'm working on my potion jars and have no idea what to use for dead mans toes I could make clay ones but that seems like a lot of work.


What about packing peanuts with some masking tape and paint?


----------



## booswife02

I believe that could work a_granger. Genius I'll try it. I'm sure I have packing peanuts around here somewhere. I'll post pics of it works.


----------



## printersdevil

delete duplicate post


----------



## printersdevil

Booswife, did you see the pics above where I am playing with costumes pieces? I got a message today from the one I bought the Sarah costume from on eBay and she has had the flu and hasn't mailed. I will be spraying that package with Lysol for sure. I don't want the flu!


----------



## booswife02

I just saw the pics. You have some great pieces there. It's com together already!


----------



## booswife02

Anyone have any ideas on potion book pages for booook? I see the Life potion on Pinterest but does anyone know if there are any others anywhere?


----------



## Itzpopolotl

Booswife I know a couple of years ago when I was researching the movie for my sanderson sister costumes is found a couple of websites that had the spells that are said in the movie written down. Everything looks great so far!! Looks like you have had more luck finding pieces for the costume than I did. I ended up making all 3 from scratch.


----------



## Itzpopolotl

Here is the spell to make the life potion: There it is: '' Bring to a full rolling bubble. Add two drops oil of boil.'' Ah-ah-ah. I got it. It's heavy. You do that, I'll do this.
'' Mix blood of owl with the herb that's red. Turn three times, pluck a hair from my head. Add a dash of pox and a dead man's toe - Dead man's toe, and make it a fleshyone.''Green newt salivia. Sisters, gather 'round.- One thing more, and all is done. Add a bit of thine own tongue. Here is the spell to turn Thackery into a cat: Twist the bones and bend the back Itch-it-a-cop-it-a, Mel-a-ka-mys-tic-a. Trim him of his baby fat. Itch-it-a-cop-it-a, Mel-a-ka-mys-tic-a.Give him fur, black as black. - Just... - Like...- This. Here is the spell to wake Billy up: Unfaithful lover long since dead deep asleep in thy wormy bed, wiggle thy toes, open thine eyes,
twist thy fingers toward the sky. Life is sweet. Be not too shy. On thy feet, so sayeth I! Here is the song: i put a spell on you And now you're mine You can't stop
the things I do - I ain't lyin' - No! No! - Ohh Don't listen to them!n Been 3OOyears Right down to the day Now the witch is back And there's hell to pay i put a spell on you And now you're mine Hello, Salem! My name's Winifred! What's yours? i put a spell on you -And now you're gone - Gone, gone, gone, so long My whammy fell on you -And it was strong -So strong, so strong, so strong Your wretched little lives have all been cursed 'Cause of all the witches working I'm the worst i put a spell on you -And now you're mine Watch out, watch out Watch out, watch out If you don't believe you'd better get superstitious -Ask my sisters
- i put a spell on you - i put a spell on you Ah-say-into-pie Oppa-maybe-uppen-die Ah-say-into-pie Oppa-maybe-uppen-die- In-kama-koray-ah-ma- In-kama-koray-ah-ma- Hey- Hey!- High- High! Say- Say!- Bye- Bye Bye Bye-bye Dance! Dance! Dance until you die!
You can find the whole script for the movie here: http://www.script-o-rama.com/movie_scripts/h/hocus-pocus-script-transcript-witches.html
Also check this page out: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Hocus-Pocus-Spell-Book-Replica-Pages/242852015748437


----------



## printersdevil

OMG, that is awesome! Cool spell pages!

Booswife, I will see what I can do with them and print you some, too.


----------



## Itzpopolotl

Glad you like it. I have no idea how accurate they are but those are some sites I had saved from when I did the Sanderson sisters. I was glad I saved them


----------



## a_granger

Great sources Itz. Thank you for sharing those I can't wait to try a page or two.


----------



## booswife02

Thank you guys so much! I super appreciate your help!!! Fantastic Itz!


----------



## booswife02

Here is the clothing I got for Winnie. I'm thinking of painting gold on the cape


----------



## booswife02

I'm making these two potions to go with the set up. Simply because of wording of course 
View attachment 234664

View attachment 234665


----------



## booswife02

Itz and Printer those spell pages will be a monstrous help. You'd think the clothing would be the hardest part for me but it's the dang spell pages


----------



## Itzpopolotl

I bought gold fabric paint pens to do the symbols for my Winnie costume. They worked great but I went through several of them. If you watch the movie you can pause it and get a pretty good picture of the symbols on her clothes (most of which were fairly easy to free hand). As I recall the best scene to pause and see all/most of the symbols is the I Put a Spell on You scene. I tried looking online but never found any pictures I was happy with for the symbols.


----------



## booswife02

Thanks so much for your help. It makes things so much easier. That's why I started this thread. Hopefully someone doing this theme in the future can use some of our hard work. Haha... You should post pics of your costumes on this thread


----------



## booswife02

Here's a free deadmans toe label


----------



## printersdevil

I can't see the other two attachments, booswife. I love the dress and cloak for Winifred. Where did you order the cloak?


----------



## booswife02

From eBay. $27. Want me to send you a link? The costume is from eBay also for $32. They have it at buy costumes also. I haven't gotten anything for Mary or Sarah. I wanted to wait until after the Reaping. I won't work on any of the stuff on my list until it's over so I don't ruin any of my reapers hard work. Not that they will choose to get costumes but just in case.


----------



## Itzpopolotl

Here is the costumes I made. I made all 3 Sanderson sister costumes from scratch (first time ever sewing costumes or clothes!!). I bought the capes for each as well as Billy's costume which we just dirtied up. My sister did the wigs, for Winnie we used foam pieces I bought at Jo Anns meant for fake flowers and for Mary we used foam pieces and wire. If you would like I can pull out Winnie's costume and take close up pictures of the symbols I did. I meant to say earlier that I purchased the gold fabric pens at Jo Anns as well. I kinda miss doing all the research I had to do for this project but it was a little overwhelming sewing 3 whole costumes, putting together a 4th and planning organizing and setting up a party.


----------



## Deadna

Itzpopolotl said:


> Here is the costumes I made. I made all 3 Sanderson sister costumes from scratch (first time ever sewing costumes or clothes!!). I bought the capes for each as well as Billy's costume which we just dirtied up. My sister did the wigs, for Winnie we used foam pieces I bought at Jo Anns meant for fake flowers and for Mary we used foam pieces and wire. If you would like I can pull out Winnie's costume and take close up pictures of the symbols I did. I meant to say earlier that I purchased the gold fabric pens at Jo Anns as well. I kinda miss doing all the research I had to do for this project but it was a little overwhelming sewing 3 whole costumes, putting together a 4th and planning organizing and setting up a party.


Those are fabulous! Do people recognize the characters from such an old movie? I know WE do but what about the normals


----------



## Itzpopolotl

Pretty much everyone knew who we were right away (most people didn't get the Billy reference unless he was with the three of us). The only people who didn't get it were people who have never seen the movie.


----------



## printersdevil

I remember these costumes and loved them. THey are so great. Are you making them into props?


----------



## booswife02

OMG! You guys look fantastic. I probably would have cried and asked to take pictures with you if I saw you haha.... I can't believe you've never sewn before. You did a fantastic job. I really appreciate all of your help and inspiration


----------



## booswife02

Here's my first sign


----------



## Saki.Girl

booswife02 said:


> Here's my first sign
> View attachment 234751


great job love it


----------



## Itzpopolotl

booswife02 said:


> Here's my first sign
> View attachment 234751



Your sign looks awesome!! Thank you and we would have happily posed for pictures. I had to ask my mom for help a couple times with the patterns (she used to make our costumes when we were little) but I am very pleased with how they turned out. I am so glad I took the project on even though it was very stressful. Doing the research was a blast. I didn't do any other themed items from the movie for my party so when decide to pull the sisters out of the closet again I plan on making a bunch of items from the movie.  I love that you started this thread because now I have a ton of ideas that will sit and brew.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

booswife02 said:


> Here's my first sign
> View attachment 234751


Wow, I need something like this. This is GGGGGRRRRREAT!


----------



## booswife02

printersdevil said:


> Booswife, did you see the pics above where I am playing with costumes pieces? I got a message today from the one I bought the Sarah costume from on eBay and she has had the flu and hasn't mailed. I will be spraying that package with Lysol for sure. I don't want the flu!


For some reason your pictures just popped up for me printer. You have done a fabulous job finding clothing pieces! You work so much faster than me. Haha... I think they look great. I'd love to have the green and purple costume for myself. It's really pretty


----------



## printersdevil

The green and purple costume is a very short sexy witch costume over the top of a purple sundress of mine! LOL. I also just added the lime green jacket for a layer.


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies

Booswife, I love seeing all your progress! That cape is amazing, it will look great. I'm so glad you made that sign too. When I saw it on your pinterest, I really wanted to make it for you for the Merry Reaper, but I ran out of time. I love how it turned out, you did a wonderful job!


----------



## a_granger

Great sign Booswife!


----------



## booswife02

Thanks guys...
WonderlandBrownies you did such a fantastic job on my reap it didn't need anything else  I do the same thing though. I make a secret Pinterest board for my victim and it never fails I always have a few projects I just couldn't get to.


----------



## printersdevil

Our February MNT group is doing indoor projects because it will probably be cold.The overall theme for this one is on costumes. One person is leading a jewelry or chainmail project for those interested. I ordered a kit to make something. I think it will be fun, but I will probably send it out as a gift since this doesn't fit my theme.

Then we are also making cloaks. I am excited about this one. However, I could buy the cheap crushed velvet looking ones on eBay for less than the material cost me---even at the sale price at Joann Fabrics. However, I know ours will be fuller and nicer. Can't wait.

I can't remember what the other thing is for the month.


----------



## printersdevil

booswife, what were the two attachments on page 4 that didn't show. You said something about making these potions for the display. It was right around the photo of the green cape. I can see the one a little further down about Dead Man's Toes.


----------



## booswife02

It's the two potion labels on my Pinterest board. One is Sandwrsons vampire fangs and one is Winifred's snake oil. Not really Hocus Pocus but I like the play on words.


----------



## printersdevil

Thanks for the pics. I was wondering what they were.

I just went to eBay to look at the black flame candles and they are all gone! Wow, there were a numerous listings.


----------



## booswife02

Really? I thought there were plenty...hmmmm..


----------



## Pumpkin5

This is such a good thread, so many wonderful ideas and great pictures! I absolutely love Hocus Pocus, one of my all time favorite Halloween movies!


----------



## Pumpkin5

My sister, who BTW has boatloads of talent dressed up with two of her daughter-in-laws as the Sanderson Sisters...I'll see if I can get a copy of the picture of them dressed up. In 2010 she made the costume for her son, and he was Billy Bones on Halloween, helping me scare a bunch of TOT's. I think the whole costume cost her $10, she made the costume or got things from the thrift store and she made the wig...Incredibly talented, that sister of mine!


----------



## a_granger

booswife02 said:


> It's the two potion labels on my Pinterest board. One is Sandwrsons vampire fangs and one is Winifred's snake oil. Not really Hocus Pocus but I like the play on words.


Love those labels. Are those the ones from Love Manor?


----------



## Itzpopolotl

Your Billy looks awesome!!! I hope you can get pictures of the other costumes I would love to see them.


----------



## a_granger

Pumpkin5 said:


> My sister, who BTW has boatloads of talent dressed up with two of her daughter-in-laws as the Sanderson Sisters...I'll see if I can get a copy of the picture of them dressed up. In 2010 she made the costume for her son, and he was Billy Bones on Halloween, helping me scare a bunch of TOT's. I think the whole costume cost her $10, she made the costume or got things from the thrift store and she made the wig...Incredibly talented, that sister of mine!




Fabulous costume, you're right about the talent she has!!!


----------



## printersdevil

Pumpkin5, that Billy Bones is awesome. I hope you are able to show us the other costumes, too.

Does anyone have any idea of what can go on Winnie's Spell Book on the other side of the Life Potion? I looked at the FB and other pages that were posted here, but can't get a feel for what should be there. I will figure something out for us, but will probably buy a ready made book for the outside look. Not sure I can make one on my own.


----------



## a_granger

printersdevil said:


> Pumpkin5, that Billy Bones is awesome. I hope you are able to show us the other costumes, too.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea of what can go on Winnie's Spell Book on the other side of the Life Potion? I looked at the FB and other pages that were posted here, but can't get a feel for what should be there. I will figure something out for us, but will probably buy a ready made book for the outside look. Not sure I can make one on my own.


I couldn't find a still shot that shows this anywhere, but I made up one for the black cat curse they put on Binks your welcome to use it if you like, just let me know!


----------



## booswife02

Ooo, I love that AG


----------



## Itzpopolotl

That looks awesome AG. I wanted to make book the year we did the sisters but ran out of time (gee imagine that making 3 costumes putting together a party cleaning decorating cooking and ran out of time lol). When we pull the costumes out in a few years because I'm sure we will use them again I hope to make book


----------



## mindlesscreation88

The love of this movie seems to span to any age haunters( which it is impossible to not to.) You all have done wonderful renditions of the characters  
At my home haunt there are always three of us witches in the kitchen and I always have Book on display as a nod to the movie. Children as well as adults love it.


----------



## printersdevil

Mindless creations your book is wonderful.


----------



## booswife02

Mindless I love the snakeskin on your book. Awesome


----------



## mindlesscreation88

Thank you guys  I love having similar item replicas with a bit of twist,which is why I also loved the Bling adding some sass.


----------



## Itzpopolotl

Found this Winnie costume on etsy.com today while I was looking for something else. Didn't see costumes for the other two. This costume is listed at $465. Here is the link to the sellers page if anyone is interested. 
https://www.etsy.com/listing/208858148/winifred-sanderson-hocus-pocus-witch?ref=cat_gallery_9


----------



## booswife02

So Im starting my book next week, here is the tutorials I am going to use

www.pinterest.com/pin/392798398726995883/

and

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Av_rU-yOPd4


----------



## booswife02

These are the pages I will be using, Im going to have them printed front to back so around 400 pages

www.ebay.com/itm/Book-Of-Shadows-80...tion_type_map=["og.shares"]&action_ref_map=[]


----------



## booswife02

These are my letters that will go behind the girls up on the wall. They are about 15" tall and made of cardboard, elmers glue and glitter. I had originally planned on making a really large sign but since I am a renter and have trouble hanging things the cardboard is a better choice for me


----------



## booswife02

Making the girls bodies out of packing tape, stuff the inside with newspaper and run pvc through their legs

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/392798398727180983/


----------



## Itzpopolotl

Looks like you have made a lot of progress. I live seeing how far you've gotten!


----------



## printersdevil

This is going to be fantastic.


----------



## AudreynAshersMom

Amazing thread! Thank you to all who havd contributed. I hope to be able to pull off something like this someday. Like someone else said, Hocus Pocus holds a huge appeal from the young to the old!


----------



## printersdevil

booswife02, you costume for Sarah should be to you by Saturday. Enjoy. I also sent you a book that you might can use---at least for an idea of how to bind the pages easily. 

Have you printed any of the spell pages yet? i think I am going to buy this, too. I actually had saved somewhere the 500 pages from Charmed and can't find anywhere.


----------



## Hilda

Wow!! I finally got caught up on your thread. This is a great theme. Looks like such fun.


----------



## printersdevil

How did you get those letters so perfect? I am thinking I need some kind of sign or letters to go with my huge Sanderson Sisters picture from Im the goddess. I have the print out of them in color with a picture that I am going to frame. That may be enough, but your letters got me to thinking.

I would like to maybe do letters/signs for different areas---not that big.


----------



## booswife02

I bought the giant wooden letters at michaels in Hocus and a P. I decided it was to expensive to do the wood letters and how would I hang them on my garage wall so I traced the letters on cardboard boxes and cut out with scissors. I painted them wit elmers glue and covered in glitter. I returned the wooden letters to michaels.


----------



## booswife02

I have looked everywhere for the charmed pages all in one place but can't find them. You can get most of them separately but they are all different sizes. I bought a BOS on CD from eBay. I'm printing it this week. It's 800 pages. I will print front and back and have it done at office max. Not sure how much it will cost yet. A-Granger shared her Hocus Pocus pages with me so I'll get those printed and add them to the middle of the book so when it's open it will be on those pages. I'm getting the BOS listing from eBay now.


----------



## booswife02

http://m.ebay.com/itm/121667387398?nav=SEARCH


----------



## booswife02

Here is my Sarah Sanderson costume from PrintersDevil!


----------



## booswife02

This is Mary's head from Saki


----------



## booswife02

I'm working on Mary's costume now.


----------



## booswife02

I love how well you can see Sarah's costume from the body form so I put Winnies on also so you could see it better. I'm going to add gold paint symbols on the green cloak.


----------



## booswife02

Here's Winnies Head from PrintersDevil also!


----------



## booswife02

And Sarahs head from Bethene!


----------



## booswife02

And here's how I'm making their bodies
A body form and great stuff. Coat the inside of the body form with Vaseline so it's easier to unmold. Then making them stand up with pvc. Making arms and legs from packing tape. Hopefully this all works!
P.s. My body form is from PrintersDevil also! I know she loves me


----------



## booswife02

Actually I think I'll cast Sarah and Winnie but will do my body in packing tape for Mary. I want her to be a little bigger.


----------



## booswife02

Also finishing up my dead mans. Gotta work on the paint job a little more.


----------



## Itzpopolotl

Wow all of your Sanderson stuff is coming together great. I love the dead man's toe! Makes me want to do a themed party instead of just the costumes I did a couple years ago.


----------



## printersdevil

Love the Dead Man's Toes!!!

It is all coming together!! Yea, I can't way to see it all. 

And yes, I do love you my witchy friend. How is the costume going for Mary? I have a red or sort of maroon vest that could be used if you need it. I also have a royal blue cape cloak if you want or need it. Let me know and I can send with the red velvet for your Vampire curtains.


----------



## booswife02

I just watched Hocus Pocus yet again, hahaha.... and saw some details I need to have. Winnie is wearing purple fingerless gloves so I went to me go to ebay. here is the ones ive decided on. They have short ones way cheaper but I think since im doing packing tape arms the long ones will be better. She also has lots of rings on. I have those I can put on her and the sisters. Also paid more attention to the necklaces and earrings. They wont be to hard either.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/180913514540?var=480180444573


----------



## booswife02

Well the costume that I love for Mary is $69 on ebay so that one is out but by the time I piece it all together it may be that much anyway. I have found a plaid skirt for $10, red corset for $20. I can get an orange shirt from good will or dye one orange. and I need to get the red cloak around $20 so im not sure. Im going to keep checking the thrift stores. I find plaid skirts but they are all around knee length. I think I may just get the one on ebay and go from there. ill get the link so you guys can see
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ladies-Vint...006?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a48527d6


----------



## booswife02

heres another long one but not much red in it
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-80s...251?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item463685fc43


----------



## booswife02

oooo love this red corset for her and its $8
http://www.ebay.com/itm/15094455113...49&var=450381871267&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## booswife02

so I went ahead and got the red corset top since it was $8, couldn't really pass it up. I offered $4 on the plaid skirt since the shipping is over $6 that would make it more than $10. It was declined so ill keep looking It wasn't as full as I would have liked but it was 41inches long. Maybe ill offer $5 tomorrow. then id have around $20 in the corset and skirt. still need the orange shirt and cape. Im not worried it will come together.


----------



## booswife02

here is the costume on ebay that I liked but it is $69.99. Im not going this route but thought id post it anyway for future reference for someone else to use if they want something simple. Its easier than piecing things together


----------



## printersdevil

See if you can find someone to make the red cloak. You could use some of the red velvet that I am sending you. Remember this is about 6 yards. You would have enough to make one over the shoulders and open on the sides. Check out the Allen Hopps video on making a cloak or costume. He does all the sewing right on the video and shows how simple this can be done. Look it up on Stiltbeast site.

You could probably also do a skirt for a mannequin by just gathering it on some elastic waist and using the hemming tape on the bottom. Look for cheap material or a plaid curtain. I will be looking for some, too. Hey, I have a red plaid poncho/cloak that I bought with Mary in mind. I was just going to use it for her cloak. I will dig it out tomorrow and send you a picture. It might be used as a skirt.


----------



## CHEFJULI

Love the Deco Mesh Wreath! I want to make one this year!


----------



## Itzpopolotl

I have a red cape that we used for Mary that I would be happy to send you, I doubt we will do all 3 sisters again. I will get a picture of it when I get home. I also have the plaid skirt I made for Mary but its a blue plaid not a red one since that was the only one my sister would wear.


----------



## booswife02

Itz that would be so helpful if you're sure you wouldn't use them again. I could put them to use.


----------



## The Stalk

Everything looks great so far!


----------



## Itzpopolotl

booswife02 said:


> Itz that would be so helpful if you're sure you wouldn't use them again. I could put them to use.


Sorry work got in the way Saturday I should have the day off work so I will dig them out of the closet and take pictures and if you want them they are yours


----------



## booswife02

Thanks a million!!!


----------



## Itzpopolotl

Here are the pieces I have for Mary's costume, 
Here is her apron


----------



## Itzpopolotl

Here is her vest, my sister had and still wears the shirt to go under the vest


----------



## Itzpopolotl

Here is the cape, I didn't make this, I bought it from somewhere the other pieces I made.


----------



## Itzpopolotl

Here is the skirt, its not red and black like it should be because my sister doesn't like wearing red and black together (weird right? I don't get it either lol). Actually both sisters wanted to be Sarah (oddly enough no one wanted to fight me for Winnie) but my youngest sister is so like Mary that she had to be mary  let me know which pieces you want and I can pack them up and send them your way.


----------



## printersdevil

THose will be great for Mary! So happy that this is coming together for you, booswife02


----------



## Itzpopolotl

For Mary's wig what we did was take a black wig that was 60 inches long, a foam ball and some sturdy wire from Jo anns, wrap and glue the hair around the ball with the wire sticking out the top. Continue wrapping and gluing (when needed) around the wire. Cut off any extra hair then bend the wire into the desired position. Since it sounds like you are dressing up manniquins instead of actual people the wig wont have to put up with much movement so you might be able to get away with little to no glue.


----------



## booswife02

That is the exact plan that I had for Mary's hair. You're such a huge help Itz. I appreciate you very much. I'd love to have the cape and vest if you're sure you won't need them. My girls are coming together! It's much easier working on mannequins. Nothing has to withstand movement and wear. I'm just so excited to get it all done! Yippee


----------



## booswife02

Oooo and I missed the apron! Beautiful. That would be great also


----------



## Itzpopolotl

Consider the vest apron and cape yours


----------



## printersdevil

I am so excited that this is coming together for you booswife!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

I don't how it took me this long to find this thread, but this is all amazing! I'm loving this booswife, I can't wait to see the girls when they are finished!


----------



## Saki.Girl

everything is looking great


----------



## Saki.Girl

how are the girls coming along?


----------



## Itzpopolotl

printersdevil here is Sarah's skirt and top. Booswife your pieces of Mary's costume should be going in the mail on Wednesday.


----------



## printersdevil

Would love them. Sent you a PM/


----------



## revengemaiden

Some really great ideas here! Hey, you have to have a black cat -- a plush one will do fine. Thackery Binx must not be forgotten. Are guys coming to the party? They can come dressed as a devil -- The Master -- or a bus driver! Or Ice and Jay. 

And you must, must, must have a brooms and a vintage vacuum cleaner parked in a corner. Check out eBay or Craigslist for a cheap, 1950's vacuum. 

One of my pin boards is exclusively ideas for throwing a Hocus Pocus party. I have it scheduled for 2020 or 2021. Feel free to check it out!


----------



## MsMeeple

thanks for the great thread and ideas ladies


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Booswife, everything is coming along nicely. Well done!


----------



## katshead42

This thread is awesome.


----------



## Spanishtulip

I am loving this thread, I'm a huge fan of Hocus Pocus and it looks like I am in good company

Booswife, did you ever print out the BOS pages? how did they turn out, I am thinking of buying them too.


----------



## xLawfulevilx

Everytime we watch the movie my wife follows along when Winnie opens the window and says "What a glorious morning....it makes me SICK" this is her 365...lol


----------

